# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Let's list places that sell CO2 tanks and/or refill tanks here



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Talking to a friend at work, we concluded that there must be tons of places that refill CO2 tanks and/or sell them.

If you know of a type of store that does refills, please post the info here.

I'll start (with what my friend pointed out):
*Paintball supply stores*
Paintball guns use CO2 tanks. They sometimes sell tanks(I called a place and they said that another one of their sights sells tanks, but not the one I called). My friend mentioned that it is common for such stores to do refilling of tanks on sight(the place I called verified this). So if you get a tank, these places should refill them. Just look up 'paint ball' at yellowpages.com.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Talking to a friend at work, we concluded that there must be tons of places that refill CO2 tanks and/or sell them.

If you know of a type of store that does refills, please post the info here.

I'll start (with what my friend pointed out):
*Paintball supply stores*
Paintball guns use CO2 tanks. They sometimes sell tanks(I called a place and they said that another one of their sights sells tanks, but not the one I called). My friend mentioned that it is common for such stores to do refilling of tanks on sight(the place I called verified this). So if you get a tank, these places should refill them. Just look up 'paint ball' at yellowpages.com.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

*industrial gas suppliers*
i bought my co2 tank from a gas supplier in san diego. the name is airgas and i bought a 2.5 lbs tank for $50. they also do gas refills for around $10.
*fire extinguisher sellers*
ive heard that you can buy co2 tanks from any place that sells fire extinguishers also. they should also do refills as well.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I use airgas as-well, they are all over U.S. I think. Do a search on yahoo yellow-pages.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

fire extinguisher shops are the best source around me, any size tanks and cheapest prices!


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

A big supplier is "BOC Gasses". They have locations internationally. www.boc.com

A local place I prefer is "Robert's Oxygen", in PA, MD, DE, and VA. www.robertsoxygen.com


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

Here are some company's that I deal with thru work and also personally.

(These might only be local to NC or Charlotte, NC)

Holox
National Welders
Air Products
Welders Supply
BOC Gases (They usually only do large orders!)

Also try Homebrew Stores (Make your own beer) - Purchased 5# and 10# cylinders from there and also refills. They do charge a premium but is the only place open on Saturdays.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Every beer distributor has CO2 tanks to buy or refill









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a link to my web site where I have consolidated a list of mail order places I have used (ex. rapidswholesale.com) or heard of. Of course, I agree that a local welding or fire extinguisher shop may be a very good if not better alternative.

See the 2nd item in the list of links:

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2

Bob


----------

